# [Réseau] Probléme Réseau Gentoo 2012 & VMWare

## tooshort95

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à avoir un réseau fonctionnelle sous Gentoo 2012. C'est une machine virtuelle VMWAre.

J'en suis au début de l'installation avec le liveCD.

J'ai lu les docs et meme si mon Interface 0 semble paramétrer je n'ai pas accés au ping en local ou sur le net.

Peut etre avez vous deja rencontré ce type d'anomalie avec gentoo sous VMWARE.

Merci pour votre aide.

Perso pour me filer un coup de main sur la partie réseau de gentoo ?

----------

## guilc

Si tu vois l'interface sur le guest, c'est que le driver est présent (soit que tu utilises l'interface standard, soit que tu utilises l'interface native en direct-io avec le driver vmware)

Donc la question est : sur l'host, comment est configuré le réseau ? bridge ? lan interne ? etc...

Et l'adresse IP attribuée est bien correcte ? bon sous-réseau ? bonne gw par défaut ?

----------

## tooshort95

Je vois bien l'interface reseau en ETH0 et IO. L'adressage est correcte le ping fonctionne en localhost et sur l'adresse réseau de la carte par contre impossible de ping la gateway ou n'importe quelles marchines de mon réseau dans parler d'internet.

Sous VMWAre c'est configurer en NAT.

----------

## tooshort95

Ta question m'a mis la puce à l'oreille et je viens de passer en bridge pour le réseau sous VMWare et maintenant ca fonctionne correctement.

Par contre as tu une idée sur le fait que le NAT VMWare ne fonctionne pas  avec Gentoo ?

----------

## guilc

Hmm, je sais pas trop. L'adresse attribuée à l'interface de la gentoo dans le cas du nat, c'est bien une IP sur le réseau du NAT ? et pas sur le réseau local externe ?

C'est quoi comme vmware ? ESX ou un vieux vmware server ? Dans le cas de l'ESX, je vois vraiment pas, mais dans le cas du vmare server, il pourrait y avoir des règles iptables sur le host qui bloquent par exemple... Bref, les raisons sont multiples !

----------

## tooshort95

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Hmm, je sais pas trop. L'adresse attribuée à l'interface de la gentoo dans le cas du nat, c'est bien une IP sur le réseau du NAT ? et pas sur le réseau local externe ?
> 
> C'est quoi comme vmware ? ESX ou un vieux vmware server ? Dans le cas de l'ESX, je vois vraiment pas, mais dans le cas du vmare server, il pourrait y avoir des règles iptables sur le host qui bloquent par exemple... Bref, les raisons sont multiples !

 

L'adresse attribué est une adresse du réseau local etexne et non du NAT

C'est une version VMWare Workstation.

Iptable est actif sur le livecd ?

En tout cas merci de ton aide.

----------

## CryoGen

Normalement le subnet externe doit être différent de ton subnet virtuel si tu es en NAT ; sinon le NAT ne sert à rien.

----------

